# Are Bamboo Leaves Edible?



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Dec 19, 2011)

Quick question, I was just wondering if bamboo leaves could possibly eaten by torts? Thanks in advance


----------



## jaizei (Dec 19, 2011)

Bamboo, which is part of the grass family, is edible. Beware of 'lucky bamboo' which isn't actually bamboo but a species of Dracanea. I have seen it listed as toxic.


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Dec 19, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Bamboo, which is part of the grass family, is edible. Beware of 'lucky bamboo' which isn't actually bamboo but a species of Dracanea. I have seen it listed as toxic.



Would this be bamboo or lucky bamboo?



View attachment 14497


----------



## jaizei (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't see picture, but where did you buy it and how much was it. That'll usually tell which it is.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe the lucky bamboo is the bamboo you see in the grocery stores and it's very green. The stem also spirals up. 
I could be wrong. We can't see your photo.


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Dec 19, 2011)

Hm, it seems I can't attach this photo from the mobile app.. Let me try again.. *Edit

Well it seems the pics aren't uploading, the bamboo is a short, strait green plant, I'll keep trying to upload a pic here..

View attachment 14501


----------



## jaizei (Dec 19, 2011)

Here it is:






Looks like Lucky Bamboo to me. Where did you get it from?


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Dec 19, 2011)

Whoa, how did you get that pic? Anywho, yes that's it, and I got it from a local garden center


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 19, 2011)

Also- understand that there is a difference between 'edible' and 'nutritious'. If I recall correctly, there is not a lot of nutrients in bamboo leaves.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 19, 2011)

What you have is â€œ Lucky Bambooâ€ . Lucky bamboo is not really a bamboo; it's Dracaena sanderiana. Dracaenas are members of the Lily family, which includes the Easter lily and spider plant. Lucky Bamboo IS considered toxic to cats and dogs.
Actual species of Bamboo leaves are normally utilized as fodder during scarcity. Young bamboo leaves and twigs are a favorite meal for elephants and the Panda. D. strictus leaves have (on dry matter basis) crude protein,15.09; crude fiber,23.15; ether extract 1.43; ash 18.03; phosphorus-170 and calcium -1550 mg/100g respectively. Their digestible crude protein 
and total digestible nutrient contents are 93.34 and 48.9% respectively. The leaves of B.arundinacea have crude protein 18.64;crude fiber, 24.1; ether extract 4.1; N- free extract 41.4; ash-11.75%; phosphorus-170 mg and calcium 56mg/100g respectively. The digestible crude protein and total digestible nutrient contents are 13.5 and 46.5% respectively. The protein contained methionine and lysine. Copper and zinc are also found. The nutrient contents differed significantly in samples collected from high altitudes. 
For B.vulgaris ( my favorite in the garden ) the figures are crude protein,10.1;crude fiber 21.7; ether extract, 2.5 and ash, 21.3%; phosphorus-86,iron-13.4,vitamin B1, 0.1;vitamin B2- 2.54, and carotene 12.3 mg/100g respectively

In China, ingredients from the root of the black bamboo help treat kidney disease. Roots and leaves have also been used to treat venereal disease and cancer. Sap is said to reduce fever, and ash will cure prickly heat. A village in Indonesia reports that the water form within the culm is used to treat broken bones effectively and that the tabasheer is used to promote fertility in their cows. Current research points to bamboo's potential in a number of medicinal uses

JD~


----------

